# On mexican work permit..tourist travel to US



## Mex-US (Jan 23, 2013)

My 6th year of US- h1b visa is expiring in April 2013 and my company is sending me to mexico for time capture. I will be working from Mexico. 
Can I come to US as tourist for some time on vacation from Mexico? How feasible is to get a tourist visa?

My GC processing is in progress and PERM will be getting filed in May 2013. 

Also, I have enrolled in DV-2014 for GC lottery


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mex-US said:


> My 6th year of US- h1b visa is expiring in April 2013 and my company is sending me to mexico for time capture. I will be working from Mexico.
> Can I come to US as tourist for some time on vacation from Mexico? How feasible is to get a tourist visa?
> 
> My GC processing is in progress and PERM will be getting filed in May 2013.
> ...


I think you are in the wrong place for information about the rules on visiting the US. 

But, the answer to your question depends on your nationality, not the fact that you will be in Mexico. There are 37 countries that participate in a Visa Waiver Program that allows their citizens to visit the US without a visa. If you hold a passport from one of those 37 countries it will be easy to visit the US. If not, then you have to apply for a visa to visit.

Visa Waiver Program (VWP)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I just looked at your earlier post and I see that are or were a Spanish citizen. If you still hold a Spanish passport, you should have no trouble visiting the US.


----------

